# Friedkin: 1 mld per il Milan. No di Elliott.



## admin (1 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2020)

Balle. A 1 Mrd sarebbe un affare assurdo con un ROI spaventoso


----------



## Swaitak (1 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.



certo 1 mld addirittura senza stadio, e quanto vorrebbe Silvio Elliott allora?


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2020)

Voglio solo sperare che il rifiuto sia perchè c'è già l'accordo con Arnault....
Perchè altrimenti quasi quasi mi augurerei che lo strozzino sia costretto poi a svenderlo sottocosto!!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.



Come Commisso e Ricketts che offrirono cifre congrue al lavapiatti cinese per farlo uscire di scena senza perdite ed anzi con un minimo guadagno, ed egli preferì invece perdere 500 milioni (del Monopoli) un mese dopo, col sorriso sulle labbra.

Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta, e lo scrivo a chi ancora spera in Arnault e fandonie simili. 

Il Milan non verrà venduto fino al momento della dipartita del Demonio, se non a una cordata fake capitanata dall'altro suino brianzolo.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come Commisso e Ricketts che offrirono cifre congrue al lavapiatti cinese per farlo uscire di scena senza perdite ed anzi con un minimo guadagno, ed egli preferì invece perdere 500 milioni (del Monopoli) un mese dopo, col sorriso sulle labbra.
> 
> Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta, e lo scrivo a chi ancora spera in Arnault e fandonie simili.
> 
> Il Milan non verrà venduto fino al momento della dipartita del Demonio, se non a una cordata fake capitanata dall'altro suino brianzolo.



Mi sembra altamente improbabile... sarebbe il primo caso di un riccone che rifiuta cifre importanti per qualsivoglia ragione.Inoltre tieni presente che il Milan era di Fininvest e non del berlusca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Febbraio 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra altamente improbabile... sarebbe il primo caso di un riccone che rifiuta cifre importanti per qualsivoglia ragione.Inoltre tieni presente che il Milan era di Fininvest e non del berlusca.



Perché.
Se uno pensa di ricavarne 3-4, sarebbe assurdo rifiutarne 1?
Sai quanto ha rifiutato da Facebook l’inventore di Snapchat?

Il primo caso...

La questione é .. “quanto pensa di ricavarne”.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.



Ci sto credendo.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché.
> Se uno pensa di ricavarne 3-4, sarebbe assurdo rifiutarne 1?
> Sai quanto ha rifiutato da Facebook l’inventore di Snapchat?
> 
> ...



Quanto vuoi ricavare da una squadra di calcio? Quanti soggetti disposti a spendere 2 miliardi esistono?


----------



## edoardo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Una proposta da 1miliardo,senza stadio,e tu la rifiuti? O sei già in altre trattative o sei un ottimista oppure sei fuori come un balcone.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quanto vuoi ricavare da una squadra di calcio? Quanti soggetti disposti a spendere 2 miliardi esistono?



Quando un anno fa si parlava di vendere il Milan a 6-700 milioni si diceva che questo ne bloccava la vendita, perché era una cifra assurda. Poi a quella cifra é stat venduta la Roma.

Chi é la persona in grado di pagare 2 miliardi una societá? Qualcuna, ma perché mai dovrebbe essere venduta ad una “persona”?

Puó essere venduta ad una societá.
Puó essere piazzato sul mercato azionario tra molti soggetti.

Il calcio è il suo business é cambiato e cambierá ancora di piú.

Vedremo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Febbraio 2020)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Una proposta da 1miliardo,senza stadio,e tu la rifiuti? O sei già in altre trattative o sei un ottimista oppure sei fuori come un balcone.



Tenderei ad escludere la,seconda.
Per quanto male puoi pensare dell’attuale proprietá, dal punto di vista del fare business sono tra i meno sprovveduti sulla terra.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Offre 1 miliardo e rifiutano.
Come no


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Febbraio 2020)

1


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.



Avanti di questo passo saranno costretti a vendere per disperazione...altro che miliardo...dovranno accontentarsi del classico euro simbolico

Non hanno la minima idea di come si investe nel calcio...hanno messo a capo della società un incompetente che oltre ad essere mediocre nel suo campo specifico vuole anche fare il direttore sportivo non capendo nulla di calcio giocato...
Ma dove vogliono andare...


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2020)

Fosse vera questa indiscrezione allora proveranno a piazzare il Milan ad 1,2 mlrd stadio compreso, di più non è cosa.
Certo, se la Roma viene venduta per 700 mln allora il Milan di base dovrebbe valere almeno il doppio o il triplo, quindi 1 mlrd potrebbe sembrare un prezzo bassino.
Per me il loro acquirente era chiaro sin da subito, forse già nel 2018, è per questo che in maniera molto tranquilla hanno fatto il bello e cattivo tempo facendoci pure estromettere dalle coppe senza colpo ferire e rendendoci terribilmente innocui.
Questa gestione non attira nessun nababbo, lo stadio anche anche ma alla fine è il brand che conta e la capacità di potersi sviluppare nell'elite e portare diversi guadagni con una gestione oculata e nessuna grossa spesa.
Io spero sia davvero il francese altrimenti andremo giù, molto giù e non riuscirei a capire il perché.
Mi fido degli strozzini, questi quando c'è da vendere vendono, ti fregano tutto ma difficilmente si fanno fregare.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Friedzkin, prima di acquistare la Roma, aveva offerto 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Elliott ha rifiutato in quanto l'offerta non è stato ritenuta congrua.



Molto credibile


----------



## gabri65 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fosse vera questa indiscrezione allora proveranno a piazzare il Milan ad 1,2 mlrd stadio compreso, di più non è cosa.
> Certo, se la Roma viene venduta per 700 mln allora il Milan di base dovrebbe valere almeno il doppio o il triplo, quindi 1 mlrd potrebbe sembrare un prezzo bassino.
> Per me il loro acquirente era chiaro sin da subito, forse già nel 2018, è per questo che in maniera molto tranquilla hanno fatto il bello e cattivo tempo facendoci pure estromettere dalle coppe senza colpo ferire e rendendoci terribilmente innocui.
> Questa gestione non attira nessun nababbo, lo stadio anche anche ma alla fine è il brand che conta e la capacità di potersi sviluppare nell'elite e portare diversi guadagni con una gestione oculata e nessuna grossa spesa.
> ...



Ti fidi degli strozzini.

Io, quando ci sono soldi e interessi di mezzo, non mi fido nemmeno di mia madre. Non mi sembra che il caso del Milan sia da analizzare con la logica, perché ci sono enormi buchi di ragionamento, tipo il non vendere subito il club o aspettare che acquisti valore con mercati da poveracci.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Febbraio 2020)

questo fa fatica a prendere la roma dai


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti fidi degli strozzini.
> 
> Io, quando ci sono soldi e interessi di mezzo, non mi fido nemmeno di mia madre. Non mi sembra che il caso del Milan sia da analizzare con la logica, perché ci sono enormi buchi di ragionamento, tipo il non vendere subito il club o aspettare che acquisti valore con mercati da poveracci.



Quando c'è da vendere sì, solo quello.
Fidati che gli strozzini se devono vendere qualcosa per guadagnarci non sono così asini da gestire questa "cosa" in una maniera così passiva e inutile, se lo fanno è perché sanno già di poterla vendere bene e a certe condizioni , le loro.
Se volessero rimanere per più anni dovrebbero sgravare i costi per almeno altri 2 anni e poi, finito lo smantellamento, dovrebbero investire qualcosa per rendere competitivo il club nel giro di 2-3 anni se va tutto alla perfezione.
Con il progetto stadio ben avviato si toglieranno all'istante, la loro fretta sta tutta lì, stadio e pulizia dei conti, non esiste nessun altro progetto tecnico a parte la costruzione di una piccola base di giovani guidati da qualche giocatore esperto tipo Ibra.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando c'è da vendere sì, solo quello.
> Fidati che gli strozzini se devono vendere qualcosa per guadagnarci non sono così asini da gestire questa "cosa" in una maniera così passiva e inutile, se lo fanno è perché sanno già di poterla vendere bene e a certe condizioni , le loro.
> Se volessero rimanere per più anni dovrebbero sgravare i costi per almeno altri 2 anni e poi, finito lo smantellamento, dovrebbero investire qualcosa per rendere competitivo il club nel giro di 2-3 anni se va tutto alla perfezione.
> Con il progetto stadio ben avviato si toglieranno all'istante, la loro fretta sta tutta lì, stadio e pulizia dei conti, non esiste nessun altro progetto tecnico a parte la costruzione di una piccola base di giovani guidati da qualche giocatore esperto tipo Ibra.



Infatti è quello il punto, guadagnarci. E sulla vendita, le loro condizioni contano il giusto, il mercato lo fanno le offerte, non le richieste.

Adesso il Milan non credo possa farti guadagnare, da quando è stato preso in gestione. E ogni giorno che passa il "brand" si affievolisce. E non capisco perché, se sei interessato al Milan, devi aspettare e far gestire ad altri una cosa che bene o male ti ritroverai a dover gestire tu. Non capisco perché rompersi i cogli*ni a tenere il Milan quando lo puoi dare via ed occuparti di altre cose.

Risottolineo che sono dinamiche che a noi mortali non è dato di analizzare con i pochi strumenti e informazioni che abbiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quanto vuoi ricavare da una squadra di calcio? Quanti soggetti disposti a spendere 2 miliardi esistono?



per una squadra alla deriva gestita da schifo.. aggiungo...


----------



## Garrincha (1 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando un anno fa si parlava di vendere il Milan a 6-700 milioni si diceva che questo ne bloccava la vendita, perché era una cifra assurda. Poi a quella cifra é stat venduta la Roma.
> 
> Chi é la persona in grado di pagare 2 miliardi una societá? Qualcuna, ma perché mai dovrebbe essere venduta ad una “persona”?
> 
> ...



Con soggetti intendo di tutto, da Bezos a Facebook, dall'Emiro ad Apple, da Samsung a Ferrero 

Le società possono passare di mano anche per decine di miliardi ma che ci siano entità disposte a spendere miliardi per una società di calcio ancora non li ho visti e credo non li vedrei neppure se domani il Real Madrid fosse in vendita

La Roma viene venduta a 700 milioni con lo stadio così come il Milan arriva al miliardo con esso


----------



## __king george__ (1 Febbraio 2020)

1 miliardo è poco...silvio si è fissato su un miliardo e 200 e di li non si schioda...


----------



## luigi61 (1 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per una squadra alla deriva gestita da schifo.. aggiungo...



Ma dove la metti l''OCULATA GESTIONE degli ultimi mesi, tagli agli ingaggi ,cessioni a go go, finti acquisti, veri acquisti di gente improbabile ma non va tutto benissimo (almeno a leggere certi commenti)?? Siamo in pieno rilancio su, fiducia tea breve spaccheremo tutto


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché.
> Se uno pensa di ricavarne 3-4, sarebbe assurdo rifiutarne 1?
> Sai quanto ha rifiutato da Facebook l’inventore di Snapchat?
> 
> ...



Concordo con te e per rafforzare il tuo pensiero aggiungo che Elliott ha sempre parlato di progetto a 3-5 anni e i numeri non sono stati buttati a caso.Come tu ben sai,c'è un business plan nella mente dei Singer che dovrebbe portare la valutazione del Club alla cifra desiderata


----------

